# Price of a visit to a doctor?



## BraveHorse (Jan 22, 2018)

Would anyone know how much it costs to see a doctor? Just a basic visit to a family doctor.
Also, do all praticians ask the same fee?
Thanks.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you on the health service? If so free.

If not it'll depend. Not all doctors will take walk ins. Those that do set their own fee. I'm in a busy summer tourist area and my doctor will take walk ins. I think she charges either €30 or €50.

The other problem is with Covid most doctors are trying to avoid walk ins of any kind.


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

If you are a resident and registered with the ASL then GP visits are free.


----------



## BraveHorse (Jan 22, 2018)

No, I'm not a resident. I'm in another country where I have yet to find a good doctor at an affordable cost. So I'm checking what it's like in Italy, where I'll be next month. So 30 to 50€. OK, thanks.


----------

